# Marilyn Monroe



## Vexilla Regis (May 4, 2011)

Apparently she was not an ESFP, she was an introverted idealist:

Marilyn Monroe challenges

When I listen to the song "Candle in the Wind," and read about her, it seems to me, she might be an INFJ.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

isfp, 6w7 and very troubled, confused, lonely lady probably with separation anxiety


----------



## Irene (Feb 28, 2012)

She hated the crowd and disliked to be at the center of public attention. Suffice it to say that she was an IxxJ.


----------



## Irene (Feb 28, 2012)

She also disliked to give away a pre-conceived idea of anything, she thought people (a new couple) should have brainstormed ideas themselves and kept them private. By the time of her death in 1962, it was highly possible she was an INTJ.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Marilyn Monroe, INTJ!?!? ROFL! Just...no way. Inferior Se my ass! She was waaaaay too aware of how to manipulate people's perception to get by in life...no way could inferior Se pull that off. I would be amazed if I could do something skillfully like that by accident, LOL. If she disliked attention, this is probably representative of some complex she had compounded by being an introvert...I think ISFP makes the most sense for her (they can be smart, people, who are obviously typing people based on IQ, which is just dumb ;P). Her Se side is just waaaay too prominent.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Irene said:


> She also disliked to give away a pre-conceived idea of anything, she thought people (a new couple) should have brainstormed ideas themselves and kept them private. By the time of her death in 1962, it was highly possible she was an INTJ.


 I like how important persons in history mystically turns in to INxx in here.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

From Marilyn Monroe challenges



> When under stress, Marilyn Monroe is apt to shut off the flow of her emotions and ignore her needs and feelings in order to do what she perceives as her duty or simply what the practical realities of the situation dictate. This can lead to a certain rigidity and inflexibility. If overdone, self-control, self-discipline, or an exaggerated concern over what society, family or others expect of her, makes life more of a burden than an adventure.


That sounds like inferior Te to me.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

Marilyn Monroe is also used in examples of Borderline Personality Disorder.
There is obviously no proof that she had such a disorder but she has been used in that regard.
Marilyn was far too flashy to be an INTJ and far more focused on her own emotions than anyone else's.
She read body language visually and used others visual emotions to manipulate in her favor.
I laughed at the very assumption of INTJ or INFJ in any case. 
I really can't see an INTJ trying and succeeding in becoming a sex symbol.
She was far too focused on extroverted aesthetics to have inferior extroverted sensing as well.
Her extroverted sensing was blatantly further to the front of her functions.
ISFP is what I'd type Marilyn any day.


----------



## Irene (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh well, what sad lives actresses must have led, I don’t understand why each one of them died un-naturally? Whitney, Marilyn, Candle in the wind…:sad: The final years of Marilyn’s life were marked by illness, personal problem and a bad reputation- to be exact, it was an overdose…”probable suicide” or homicide :sad:…

Yeah ISFP was probably more fitting, it didn’t really matter I guess, 37 years after her death things were a little bit better… 

I wonder, is she now smiling down on us and no longer in pain or vice versa? Hmmm....


----------



## sophieanastasiax (Apr 7, 2012)

Irene said:


> Oh well, what sad lives actresses must have led, I don’t understand why each one of them died un-naturally? Whitney, Marilyn, Candle in the wind…:sad: The final years of Marilyn’s life were marked by illness, personal problem and a bad reputation- to be exact, it was an overdose…”probable suicide” or homicide :sad:…
> 
> Yeah ISFP was probably more fitting, it didn’t really matter I guess, 37 years after her death things were a little bit better…
> 
> I wonder, is she now smiling down on us and no longer in pain or vice versa? Hmmm....


Marilyn wasn't happy. She hated being famous, she was aware that she was a 'sex object' in the eyes of men and she hated that. I think when she was alive she was just all around very unhappy, even though she sometimes didn't show it. Now, she's probably happy, who knows.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

sophieanastasiax said:


> Marilyn wasn't happy. She hated being famous, she was aware that she was a 'sex object' in the eyes of men and she hated that. I think when she was alive she was just all around very unhappy, even though she sometimes didn't show it. Now, she's probably happy, who knows.


She must have felt tortured.. wanting a connection so badly and being so lonely but only having men want to get near her because she was beautiful. I think she self-medicated because she couldn't reconcile that; not wanting to be merely a sex object, but being lonely without those who could only see her as that. She was often stigmatized as the dumb blonde but she wasn't dumb at all. So she wasn't taken seriously, especially back in that day in age, though she deserved to be taken as seriously as anyone. It really must have hurt.

@paper lilies
I have a theory that 6s are often misdiagnosed as borderline. I think that a lot of what could seem like that in her was just her 6ish fear of abandonment, being left alone, no guidance, no one to lean on (in the type of 6 -she- was anyway, not saying all are like that at all). She didn't have a lot of the more unpleasant scary tendencies of borderlines. I know a little about them because my mom was one. And with personality disorder, well a lot of people will display tendencies without actually being full blown whatever the disorder is. Marilyn was imo much more sedate and less calculating/prone to fits.


----------



## Irene (Feb 28, 2012)

sophieanastasiax said:


> Marilyn wasn't happy. She hated being famous, she was aware that she was a 'sex object' in the eyes of men and she hated that. I think when she was alive she was just all around very unhappy, even though she sometimes didn't show it. Now, she's probably happy, who knows.


An interesting perspective on happiness. There are two truths, relative truth and absolute truth. Happiness is relative to sadness, beauty is relative to ugliness, self-hate is relative to self-love, famous is relative to ill-famed, awareness is relative to unawareness, dumb is relative to intelligent, borderline is relative to definite, purposeful is relative to purposeless, big is relative to small, good is relative to evil, even life is relative to death. Some even say, men and women are relative winners and losers in all areas of life, based on a number of societal and evolutionary factors. The point is we tend to think of suffering as something we must get rid of and happiness as something we must attain, however these are relative…

Absolute, on the other hand, means something that is perfect or complete. An absolute truth, therefore, would be happiness and sadness, good and evil exist together (co-exist). There is good and bad in the world, this is called life, according to Buddha. Depending on how you accept this determines whether or not you experience the affects of suffering…


----------



## Irene (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't really know anything about Marilyn by the way, I wasn’t even born when she died…I’ve to look her story up @wikipedia…


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

Most likely INFP.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

Sleepy said:


> Most likely INFP.


Most likely not INFP.
Se which is what Marilyn is basically built with would be her 7th function if she was INFP.
Highly, highly, _highly_ unlikely.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

Didn't Marilyn have trouble with reading lines, memorization, being prompt on set and just in general having problems abiding by schedules and living in the now (Se)? She seemed to dislike concrete things from what is known about her. She wanted freedom and needed her own space and time schedule because she was deathly shy and often felt trapped and like she could do nothing right. It took her hours to get up the confidence to participate on set because she had issues with the way people thought of her as an actress and as a sex symbol. Wouldn't someone with Se try to find a better way to cope with things that she couldn't change? 

From what it sounds like Marilyn constantly wanted to reject the present world she was in and live in a fantasy, her current condition was not one she wanted to be in and she was unhappy because she could not change her station in life. She was forced into utilizing Se to get by in a world where her beauty was equal to her worth. But when you read her quotes they actually seem quite Ne like in terms of how she thought and what she expressed to the world. 

Here are some of her quotes: 

Dogs never bit me just humans

Hollywood is a place where they pay you ____ to show your body but nothing for your soul

Imperfection is beauty, madness is genius and it's better to be absolutely ridiculous than absolutely boring

A wise girl kisses but doesn't love, listens but doesn't believe, and leaves before she is left

I am good, but not an angel. I do sin, but I am not the devil. I am just a small girl in a big world trying to find someone to love. 

The nicest thing for me is sleep, then at least I can dream

A lot of that seems to have double meanings to it and she seems to openly embrace dichotomy and the perception of herself as an icon or image rather then truly herself. She diverged herself into two beings and two different persona's and she left the deeper part of herself hidden and compartmentalized from her other surface self. 

I can see the P aspect of her quite clearly, but I have problem seeing her Se since those things should have been able to help her, but they seem to just harm her. Se is supposed to keep one in the moment and actually should have helped her as an actress and helped her in life to remain grounded and balanced and we all know that function only served to enhance her problems which makes me think it was an inferior function she was forced to utilize and that's why she was deeply unhappy in herself. She rejected reality. Actually all of the Se qualities about her ended up hurting her in the long run, she always thought of herself as quite a poor actress and she often tried to understand her characters inside and out threw method acting. That was her vice in later years. 

Theater seems NF occupation _usually_. Her need to be taken seriously as an actress and then later on her inability to be apart of this world caused her problems, hence the self medication. I don't think her S is that strong. She often said that the worst thing a woman could ever be was beautiful and that the one thing a woman should always be is loved.

She is definitely Fi dom though. I could see ISFP or INFP.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

Arrow said:


> Theater seems NF occupation _usually_. Her need to be taken seriously as an actress and then later on her inability to be apart of this world caused her problems, hence the self medication. I don't think her S is that strong. She often said that the worst thing a woman could ever be was beautiful *and that the one thing a woman should always be is loved.*
> 
> She is definitely Fi dom though. I could see ISFP or INFP.


That's funny considering I knew INFP's that felt too socially awkward for theatre.
In any case put them next to my ISFP best friend and she owned the stage.
SP's definitely have an excellent talent for theatre. It's certainly not just an NF occupation.
The things you're quoting have nothing to do with functions... emotions and attitudes are far different than how you _process information_. In any case, my ESFP best friend says things like that all the time. 
You're certainly proving a 6w7 enneagram with the quote that I have bolded though.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

I guess it's just me but I definitely think quotes can be used to see how a person thinks and can also be used to see/understand what it is that they value. I also never said that SP's couldn't do theater just that I noticed a lot of NF's there. Just as there is a saying that music is more SF friendly typically. I notice that a lot of the I's go into theater/acting and use it as a way to overcome their shyness. It's not particularly about competence persay or "owning the stage". It just seems to call/speak to them a bit more.


----------



## Irene (Feb 28, 2012)

Actually, rather than discussing Marilyn Monroe, it would be highly interesting to discuss Friedrich Nietzsche instead, particularly his definition of love or sizzling snakes, such discussions would be much more enlightening.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Arrow said:


> I guess it's just me but I definitely think quotes can be used to see how a person thinks and can also be used to see/understand what it is that they value. I also never said that SP's couldn't do theater just that I noticed a lot of NF's there. Just as there is a saying that music is more SF friendly typically. I notice that a lot of the I's go into theater/acting and use it as a way to overcome their shyness. It's not particularly about competence persay or "owning the stage". It just seems to call/speak to them a bit more.


So, you think that people are slaves to their functions like robots, and have no deeper motivations behind their actions?


----------

